
Have you ever experienced a flight delay like this ? - msrivas
https://medium.com/@msrivas/once-upon-a-time-there-was-a-spanish-airline-in-rome-b43ac6559070#.7vg8ij2ao
======
msrivas
A melodramatic flight delay experience with Veuling Airlines at Rome airport.

